# The Mont Blanc or the Frejus tunnel



## mgacoupe (May 5, 2010)

Bear in mind that we are towing a Smart car on an A frame, which of the tunnels (Mont Blanc or Frejus) should I use to get to Genoa
I’ve checked their web sites and the costs look the same but I am unclear about the A frame
Are the tunnels alike or is one more claustrophobic than the other
Cheers 
MGA Coupe


----------

